# Pouvez vous m'expliquer un peu plus?



## Awatoufa

Bsr
pouvez vous m'expliquer un peu plus?
puo spiegarmi *di* più o puo spiegarmi *in* più ?


----------



## underhouse

Potrebbe spiegarmi un po' meglio?


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa underhouse, con "un po'", si può anche dire "Può spiegarmi un po' più" *? *Ci sarà una lieve sfumatura tra "meglio" e "più" ?
Grazie .


----------



## Awatoufa

ciao
pourquoi on a utilisé ici *potrebbe* au lieu de *puo* tandisque la question posé est au temps réel?


----------



## matoupaschat

Awatoufa said:


> ciao
> Pourquoi on a utilisé ici *potrebbe* au lieu de *può* tandis que la question posée est au temps mode réel?


Simple distraction . J'ai corrigé mon message ... et le tien  .


----------



## itka

> pourquoi on a utilisé ici *potrebbe* au lieu de *può*   tandis que la question posée est au temps réel?


Comme en français _("Pourriez-vous me dire..." "Voudriez-vous me dire..."_), on utilise le conditionnel par politesse.


----------



## underhouse

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa underhouse, con "un po'", si può anche dire "Può spiegarmi un po' più" *? *Ci sarà un lieve sfumatura tra "meglio" e "più" ?
> Grazie .


 
"Può spiegarmi un po' più" proprio non suona bene (penso che sia proprio sbagliato), ma puoi dirlo se "più" è seguito da un avverbio (per es. "Può spiegarmi un po' più dettagliatamente?").



> Originally Posted by *Awatoufa*
> 
> 
> ciao
> Pourquoi on a utilisé ici *potrebbe* au lieu de *può* tandis que la question posée est au temps mode réel?


 
"Può" è giusto, ma il condizionale in italiano può essere usato per fini di cortesia.
Guarda qui: Condizionale presente (Uso di cortesia)


----------



## matoupaschat

underhouse said:


> "Può spiegarmi un po' più" proprio non suona bene (penso che sia proprio sbagliato), ma puoi dirlo se "più" è seguito da un avverbio (per es. "Può spiegarmi un po' più dettagliatamente?").


 

 Non suona bene ... Grazie .


----------



## brian

Peut-être que Awatoufa et matoupaschat voulaient dire _Può spiegarme*lo* un po' *di* più?_


----------



## Necsus

Peut-être. Perché _'un po' più',_ dev'essere seguito da un aggettivo o un avverbio per poter omettere _'di'_. Ma in italiano si direbbe _'un po' meglio'._ O, in alternativa, _'un po' più dettagliatamente/approfonditamente'_, come suggerito da underhouse.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Peut-être. Perché _'un po' più',_ dev'essere seguito da un aggettivo o un avverbio per poter omettere _'di'_. Ma in italiano si direbbe _'un po' meglio'._ O, in alternativa, _'un po' più dettagliatamente/approfonditamente'_, come suggerito da underhouse.


Grazie, Necsus . È proprio quel che volevo sapere . Mi vorresti anche indicare una fonte grammaticale ? (Per ora, mi manca il coraggio di frugare nei libri ) 
Tanti saluti dal Belgio !


----------



## Necsus

Bien sûr. Du Treccani:
*4.* Locuzioni: *a.* _Di più_, con lo stesso sign. del semplice _più_ (in funzione di avv., di agg., di sost. neutro): _devi studiare di più_; _con le buone maniere si ottiene di più_; _mi hai dato una carta di più_; talvolta anche per indicare aggiunta: _mi occorrerebbero almeno tremila euro di più_; _in relazione all’altezza_, _dovresti pesare dieci chili di più_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Preferisco sempre il DISC . Più chiaro :
*più [più] avv., agg., pron., s. (compar. dell'avv. molto; si contrappone a meno; come avv. e agg. può essere graduato mediante quantificatori anteposti, come un po', abbastanza, molto, quanto, troppo, e focalizzato da anche, ancora, sempre, perfino ecc.)*


• *avv.* Quando segue un verbo, intensificandone il sign., può assumere la forma _di più_ (o _dippiù_), obbligatoria se è omesso il secondo termine di paragone
Grazie e buona sera .


----------

